# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  راهنمای راه اندازی کامل کافی نت

## adabyas1g17

با سلام خدمت دوستان و مدیران شبکه
من می خواهم یک کافی نت راه اندازی کنم و با کلاس های آی پی و workgroup اینها هم آشنایی دارم لطفا مرا در مورد اینکه به چه سخت افزارهایی نیاز دارم 
از نوع مدل کامپیوتر گرفته تا نوع کارت شبکه و تجهیزات سخت افزاری اعم از سوییچ و نوع کابل و طول و خط تلفن و بخش نرم افزاری راهنمایی کنید تا مجبور به هزینه نباشم
تعداد کامپیوتر راه اندازی 7 تا

----------


## adabyas1g17

تورا خدا كمكم كنيد

----------


## adabyas1g17

کسی تو این تایپیک نیست به ما کمک کنه

----------


## naserrezaee

دوست من براي راه اندازي كافي نت نياز به دانش خاصي نيست شما فقط بايد يك سوييچ با تعداد پورت مورد نياز (شما فرموديد 7 تا سيستم پس بهتر است از يك سوييچ 16 پورت استفاده كنيد تا اگر در آينده قصد افزايش سيستم ها رو داشتيد به مشكلي برنخوريد) (مثلا سوييچ D-link ) تهيه كنيد و براي كابلكشي هم مي تونيد با كابل cat5 يك به يك تمام سيستم ها رو به سوييچ متصل كنيد براي منبع اينترنت هم مي تونيد از adsl 512 kbps (متوسط بهترين سرعت جهت راه اندازي كافي نت) استفاده كنيد ، درمورد IP دهي و ديگر كارهاي نرم افزاري كه فرموديد مشكلي نداريد.
اگر هم خواستيد از نرم افزارهاي مديريت كافي نت استفاده كنيد توي اينترنت يه سرچ بزنيد كلي نرم افزار متنوع و فارسي بيابيد.
موفق باشيد

----------


## adabyas1g17

فقط یک سوال دیگه مانده و آن هم اینکه قیمت سویچ 16 پورت و adsl 512kb به طور متوسط چقدر است و ترکیب رنگ کابل ها در هر دو سر یکسان است(منظور یک سر به کامپیوتر و سر دیگر به سوییچ) یا اینکه برعکس است.
ممنون می شم اگه کامل توضیح دهید.

----------


## naserrezaee

قيمت adsl  در شهرهاي مختلف متفاوت است شما مي تونيد از isp هاي شهرتون قيمت دقيق رو بگيريد.
512 نامحدود حدود 40 هزارتومان ماهيانه (البته در شهر ما)
البته اين رو هم بايد بگم كه براي راه اندازي adsl خود isp يك هزينه نصب اوليه حدود 20 هزار تومان مي گيرد و نيز خريد مودم و اسپليتر نيز بسته به نوع و مدل مودم در حدود 40 الي 80  هزار تومان مي شود.
سوييچ 16 پورت دي لينك حدود 30 هزار تومان.
جهت اتصال pc به سوييچ از كابل يك به يك استفاده مي شود (كابل يك به يك دو سر آن رنگبندي كلاس a دارد)
كابلهايي كه دو سر آن از دو كلاس متفاوت است كابل كراس ناميده مي شود. و براي اتصال دو ديوايس هم خانواده استفاده مي شود (PC to PC , Router To Router, PC to router , Switch to Switch).
موفق باشيد

----------

